# Asus L300C?

## Gulliver

Hi,

i'm thinking about buying a ASUS L3800C with P4-M-1400.

Has someone, such a notebook and Gentoo running? I don't want to pay 1500EUR to see that it won't work with Linux.

----------

## TripKnot

I not sure but I think the current kernel has DRI support for your Radeon M7 (7500).  For any laptop I think the graphics/mobo chipset are the most critical components to check compatibility for.  Your M7 and I845 should do just fine.

Everything else is fairly standard.

----------

## ionos

 :Wink:  i have an asus l3800c, 1.6mhz up and running. x works perfectly, xf86cfg even got the 1400x1050 display right all by itself. sound works via alsa snd-intel8x0 driver. 2 things i haven't figured out yet: the hotkeys and the touchpad's scroll keys. touchpad and usb mouse worked out-of-the-box, even parallel usage. don't know yet about apm/acpi and all the other advanced stuff.

----------

## Hypnos

 *ionos wrote:*   

>  i have an asus l3800c, 1.6mhz up and running. x works perfectly, xf86cfg even got the 1400x1050 display right all by itself. sound works via alsa snd-intel8x0 driver. 2 things i haven't figured out yet: the hotkeys and the touchpad's scroll keys. touchpad and usb mouse worked out-of-the-box, even parallel usage. don't know yet about apm/acpi and all the other advanced stuff.

 

You seem to have the same rig as me, though mine is from Compaq.  Touchpad scrollbutton can be made to work using an updated XF86 Synaptics driver.  If you ask the current maintainer very nicely he might let you test this beta version.

ACPI can be made to work with a little effort ... the ACPI tables published by the BIOS are likely full of bugs.  There is a way to roll your own and get suspend-to-disk, battery status, and standard sleep (provided you aren't running DRI/DRM).

----------

## ionos

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Touchpad scrollbutton can be made to work using an updated XF86 Synaptics driver.  If you ask the current maintainer very nicely he might let you test this beta version.

 

i'll give it a shot. i know it's a synaptics one, so this will hopefully work.

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> ACPI can be made to work with a little effort ...

 

i'm not that sure about acpi. so far, every attempt caused the kernel (2.4.19) to panic during boot, so i took it out again. maybe, when i have loads of time someday ...

cheers,

ion os

----------

## ionos

another note: the internal modem (hsp56 with an i81x hal) seems to work with the pctel driver (http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/). so it appears to me that every internal device works under linux.

----------

